# Constant Speed up/Slow down of CPU Fan



## kslip (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, My computer will no longer start. I'm using a backup. For a year I had a cheap E-Machines, and the processor fan constantly went fast then slow, over and over again. It used to be tolerable, and I could still get work done. Then the computer started hanging up when the fan was at its highest speed, and process info again when it was back to normal. Now when I try to start it up, The fan goes to its max speed, and the processor completely hangs up, failing to load windows XP.

Am I correct in assuming that my Celeron D processor is D......for DEAD? haha

I think I may have had a bad processor from the start, or there was a bad Temp. sensor that led to the problems. What is your take? 

Also would it be wise for me to buy a Pentium 4 processor from ebay, and install it in place of the dead celeron?? According to the Intel web page, my motherboard would support a Pentium 4. Do you think a new processor is the right fix? Or could the motherboard be bad? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Before you get a new processor (and maybe burn that one up), how many wires are coming FROM your CPU fan?

If it is 4 (one blue) AND your motherboard has 4 pins on the CPU fan plug, then the motherboard likely has fan-speed control. Automatically adjusts the CPU fan speed according to CPU temp, keeps the temp within safe range.

If the fan does NOT have 4 wires, then the fan is bad OR the system voltage is too low to run the fan AND your system. In this case the *BIOS Setup* will have a health monitor "page" that you should look at.

By the way, before you buy a new processor, go to your *motherboard's manufacturer* WEB site and see if it will accept a P4. Don't assume it can & don't trust the computer manufacturer to have accurate info on the motherboard.

Also, when you get things running again, highly suggest you download *HWMonitor* (freeware version). The download IS the utility, just place it in a folder of your choice and create a shortcut to it.


----------



## kslip (Aug 20, 2008)

There are 4 wires going to the cpu fan from the motherboard. I checked Intel's specs for my motherboard, and it says that it will support a socket 775 Pentium 4 chip w/HT. I have already ordered the processor. I don't know if I needed to, but I also went ahead and ordered a new fan and heat sink that was rated to work with the processor in the 775 socket. I figured that since the chip most likely over-heated in the first place, it cant hurt getting a new heat sink/fan setup. Along with that i got a small tube of the stuff that goes in between the CPU and heat sink. 

With the fan speed control being on the motherboard, do you think that the board could still be the issue?

Thank you for taking the time to help me out.


----------

